# I need some clothes for downtown Aspen



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

just wear the types of clothes that the typical mega rich assholes wear. mink coats. snake skin boots. and make sure to bring along a woman who's had plastic surgery 75 times.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

All i will say is, don't forget your mankini...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> just wear the types of clothes that the typical mega rich assholes wear. mink coats. snake skin boots. and make sure to bring along a woman who's had plastic surgery 75 times.


This.

You'll blend right in. Be sure to rail lines of coke off the bar in between drinking copious amounts of ridiculously expensive, hard to make, obscure liquor drinks and then thoroughly slap up said plastic surgery ridden skank and trash your hotel room. You'll be rooming with Charlie Sheen in no time!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Dont worry too much about it. A Texan in Colorado is going to stick out no matter what.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad Colorado is closer to Texas.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha, you guys are harsh.

Aspen will be fun, don't let the peanut gallery deter you. It's the best apres scene this side of Whistler. No one else in the lower 48 holds a candle to it. South Tahoe included. Get some sort of shoe with good lugs on it. Jeans are pretty standard, it is a ski town. Of course there are those spots with dress codes and high covers. $1000 cover to get into some spots New Year's Eve. Of course that is to keep riff raff like myself out so the Tom Cruise's of the world can enjoy their evening...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Texas? Just strap-on a pair of those broke-back mountain sheet-kickers you've got with a pair of wranglers and a ten-gallon and you'll be all set. 

Aspen is a Microcosm of any city. There will be different strokes for different folks. I think your best bet is to ask yourself what look it is that you carry and research the establishments that'll cater to your kind. There will be ostentatious wealth,low-key wealth, shiny happy people, and the obligatory ski bum. Everyone fits in. If you try too hard, you'll look like a douche and be shunned by all, even the other try-too-harders.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

if it were me I'd go with a ketchup stained wifebeater and a pair of cutoff jean shorts. maybe a few tins of skoal cuz ya know, no outfit is right without a few accessories.


----------



## 181 (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure what's worse, everyone that thinks that if your from Dallas you automatically dip skoal and wear a western hats or the guy from Dallas that just asked a bunch of dudes on a snowboard forum what he should wear out at night. Typical Dallas mindset, appearances mean everything. And yes I live in Dallas fml.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

181 said:


> the guy from Dallas that just asked a bunch of dudes on a snowboard forum what he should wear out at night. Typical Dallas mindset, appearances mean everything. And yes I live in Dallas fml.


u should've ask the gals....my dear old Grandmother Thelma, a proper Texas woman from Dallas...she would have helped u be a proud Texzan.

btw
snow123456, we need pics of your getup for approval before hittin the assbeen seen....us brahs want to know


----------



## 181 (Feb 10, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> u should've ask the gals....my dear old Grandmother Thelma, a proper Texas woman from Dallas...she would have helped u be a proud Texzan.


I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

So much win in this thread.

Just to give you a hint, your asking about fashion advice from a bunch of people who make enough money to eat canned-tuna and broccoli on a daily basis.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

181 said:


> I have no idea what you just said.


Translation....Thelma...an authentic old school Dallas debutante, would have told OP, "boy YOU are a Texan...put on your frickin cowboy boots and kick some sheet"....i.e., you don't need some new fancy snow clothes (unless you are a girl/woman then you would be buyin SOME shit)....you need the BIG Texas attitude.....which makes it all the more funnier.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> So much win in this thread.
> 
> Just to give you a hint, your asking about fashion advice from a bunch of people who make enough money to eat canned-tuna and broccoli on a daily basis.


broccoli? I haven't eaten a vegetable in months. speak for yourself .


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Mmm, except Park City during Sundance, maybe?



killclimbz said:


> Hahaha, you guys are harsh.
> 
> Aspen will be fun, don't let the peanut gallery deter you. It's the best apres scene this side of Whistler. No one else in the lower 48 holds a candle to it. South Tahoe included. Get some sort of shoe with good lugs on it. Jeans are pretty standard, it is a ski town. Of course there are those spots with dress codes and high covers. $1000 cover to get into some spots New Year's Eve. Of course that is to keep riff raff like myself out so the Tom Cruise's of the world can enjoy their evening...


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

This thread is hilarious. I've never been to Aspen, is it really like that down there?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pics!:dunno:


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Cowboy boots and pearl snaps are part of my daily attire. And i always have a can of Copenhagen in my back pocket. I would have no problem wearing that in Aspen.


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

Been to aspen many times. Everybody just dresses very casual. Mostly ski coats and decent hiking boots for walking around at night. Even the gazillionaires do that. 

You will love Aspen. Great terrain, especially Aspen Highlands and Snowmass for riding. Aspen Mt. is not, in my opinion, a great boarding mountain. Excellent bus system gets you to any of the spots quickly.

Nightlife is excellent. 

Rb


----------

